# Putting together a tool belt. Looking for opinions



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

So my old tool belt has just about seen its last day. It is a big padded nylon belt with a bucket boss bag on the left, part of a mullet buster on the right, a drill holster, and a hammer loop centered on the back. Its all held in place with chicago screws and duct tape.

I've looked at tons of different rigs but none really meet my needs. So.... I'm looking for opinions. Has anyone tried the occidental leather belt liners? The one with the wool pads? I really like the looks of that to help give my belt some backbone and comfort.

I still haven't found a pouch that works well for holding strips of framing nails. Every pouch I've seen is too shallow. Does anyone know of one that is deep enough to hold strips without them falling out?

I would really like to add the hammer sheath and flatbar sheath from diamond back. My only concern is the opening. Does it have some boning or something so I can easily slide my hammer in there? Does it stay open after I pull the hammer? 

I wear suspenders on my current belt. I have to otherwise my hips wear out. I've tried a four point in the past and hated it. I use a three point and love it. I just can't find a good three point that has pencil slots on it. Most are really wide and thick. No problem in the winter but in the summer they would cook.

I'm sure some of you have ran into this situation where the pre made combos just don't fit how you work. How did you find what you wanted?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

The hammer holster stays open, much easier with a wood handle but still pretty slick with rubber handle. Nice deep pockets on the diamondbacks aswell, a strip of nails stands up with about 6 protuding from the top.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dwjku7-7_I


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use Occidental 7 bag Pro Framers with leather suspenders. They are great


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

It cost me over a weeks wages and 6 week waiting time to get my Diamondbacks and I would do it all over again.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dwjku7-7_I


There is no way in hell those would hold up. It is just attached with a plastic piece. 

I was thinking of getting an occidental bag and a diamondback bag. The diamond back pouches don't look like box pouches for the outside units. I wish I could see some of these pouches before I decide.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PPRI said:


> There is no way in hell those would hold up. It is just attached with a plastic piece.
> 
> I was thinking of getting an occidental bag and a diamondback bag. The diamond back pouches don't look like box pouches for the outside units. I wish I could see some of these pouches before I decide.


Have you actually seen them in person? They hold up very well. They hold their shape and make storage and transporting a dream. If you have ever had to walk through walls or climb through joists you know the PITA it can be with a set of bags on. With these, you just unclip a side, with the press of a button, slide through, and click it back into place.

I have had to cut holes in ceilings and wouldn't fit with my bags through the hole. I just unclipped both sides, placed them up in the opening and wiggled through the hole.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

PPRI said:


> There is no way in hell those would hold up. It is just attached with a plastic piece.
> 
> I was thinking of getting an occidental bag and a diamondback bag. The diamond back pouches don't look like box pouches for the outside units. I wish I could see some of these pouches before I decide.


You won't regret buying Occy bags. Top notch stuff. I have the all leather 5-bag assembly belt (fixed pouches). I've done everything from demo, concrete, framing, all the way to finish / cabinet carpentry and punch-out work with it. Right now it gets soaking wet from sweat almost everyday because of this terrific FL heat. The leather Occidentals do stretch out some after you first get them.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had Diamondbacks and now I wear Occi Pro Trimmers....I dont feel you could go wrong with either choice.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Have you actually seen them in person? They hold up very well. They hold their shape and make storage and transporting a dream. If you have ever had to walk through walls or climb through joists you know the PITA it can be with a set of bags on. With these, you just unclip a side, with the press of a button, slide through, and click it back into place.
> 
> I have had to cut holes in ceilings and wouldn't fit with my bags through the hole. I just unclipped both sides, placed them up in the opening and wiggled through the hole.



I saw them at Menards a while back. I looked at them but once I saw the attachment method I ruled them out. If they can hold up to the abuse I dish out on my tools I would be very suprised.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

PPRI said:


> I still haven't found a pouch that works well for holding strips of framing nails. Every pouch I've seen is too shallow. Does anyone know of one that is deep enough to hold strips without them falling out?


Diamondbacks you can order slightly larger bags, I have the large size Diamondbacks and they hold strips of nails just fine. They cost about $500 for a decent set, now that I've gotten used to mine I can't see going back to anything else.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been using Occidental for many years and will never use another bag. And yes I have used those wool belt liners and where I work in southern cal, they get too hot. Used them for about an hour before I gave them to one of my guys. Occidentals were designed by tradesman. I use the oxy lite framers.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> They cost about $500 for a decent set...


They would have to make great pillows cuz I'd be using them for that in my truck when the wife heard how much they cost. :laughing:

I'm sure they're worth it if you strap 'em on everyday but I just don't use bags enough anymore.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use a Toughbuilt phone case. I guess that's a start.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Anyone own a Black Rhino tool bags?


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone own Iron Dog tool bags?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbu5HoooZCI

An electrician I used had one. It was cordura and leather and looked to be very tough. The advantage (or disadvantage to some) is that if you have very task-specific jobs you can add or remove bags quickly.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:whistling


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I went with Oxys. The thing I like about them most is the range of add-ons ond options, pretty much tailor it to what you want.

And of course I bought this rig right before I was drafted into the shop. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5355_comfort_package.html

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/9525-toolbelt.html

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/9525-toolbelt.html

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/hammer-tape-holders.html

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/9005-buddy.html


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PPRI said:


> I've looked at tons of different rigs but none really meet my needs.


Me three. So I roll my own--I buy a leather belt and have a handful of bags that I mix and match, depending upon what I'm doing. I've found the, AWS I think it is, at lowes works best for me on my left side because it's deeper in the main area. I have a smaller one of a different brand on my right side that's lasted me forever because all the sharp things go into the left one. I put a separate hammer hanger on it between the two, so no matter what combo I'm using, the hammer's always in the same place.

I also don't use leather due to different glues, sweat, and other sticky/dirty things. By the time they fray out, I just toss it and get another. It's only $25 or something. I also have one for home and one that I leave at the jobsite, but both are setup the same way, same tools, etc.



> I still haven't found a pouch that works well for holding strips of framing nails....hammer...flatbar


The left bag is longer, so it can hold as many clips of nails as I can stuff in it (and care to carry before having to move). I've not found anything that holds any flatbars well, so I just stick it in my belt, just like I do a 2' level when I need it.

You sound like a person that needs to experiment with a lot of different items and see what works for the tools you use and how you work. Other reasons to just by a leather belt and mix and match until you find out what works for you.



> I wear suspenders on my current belt. I have to otherwise my hips wear out.


carry less fecal matter and/or figure something else out. No one can possibly need that much stuff if they're on a ladder, so there must be a horizontal surface that you can put down a bag/bucket.



> How did you find what you wanted?


Got a plain jane belt and worked through a bunch of different combinations. Unless someone is extremely one trade specific, I don't see how one pre-made belt/bag combo can work.

Look for a beer holder though. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Look for a beer holder though. I forgot to mention that.


Iron Dog has a beverage holder for their setup.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

So far I like this setup best, Oxy Nylon/leather Heritage fat Lip Bags


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just recently got a set of Diamondbacks and I love them. I just went with the lynx setup because that is more then enough bags for me. The quality of the bags is great and I still haven't filled up all the pockets.

I am sure they will last for a long time and when they wear out I will be happy to buy another set. Maybe ask them to build you a custom set, from what I understand they will make whatever you want, however you want it.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

bretth0214 said:


> I just recently got a set of Diamondbacks and I love them. I just went with the lynx setup because that is more then enough bags for me. The quality of the bags is great and I still haven't filled up all the pockets.
> 
> I am sure they will last for a long time and when they wear out I will be happy to buy another set. Maybe ask them to build you a custom set, from what I understand they will make whatever you want, however you want it.


I had a set of DBs years ago and was not impressed with them, and I think the cost is just absurd for nylon bags IMO


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You were asking about a bag to hold gun-nails?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

MF Custom said:


> I had a set of DBs years ago and was not impressed with them, and I think the cost is just absurd for nylon bags IMO



How much would you charge for a set of bags if you were working on them by yourself after work?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

PPRI said:


> There is no way in hell those would hold up. It is just attached with a plastic piece.
> 
> .


I have never seen those bags till now. 

I can understand being hesitant on them but what caught my attention the most in that video is when that guy said the company was ok with him bashing them to death if he felt the need. That to me makes me feel like they really want a superior product on the shelves. 

I am changing up fasteners a lot and this system looks great to me. I am due some bags soon and I think I might give them a try!


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

PPRI said:


> So my old tool belt has just about seen its last day. It is a big padded nylon belt with a bucket boss bag on the left, part of a mullet buster on the right, a drill holster, and a hammer loop centered on the back. Its all held in place with chicago screws and duct tape.
> 
> I've looked at tons of different rigs but none really meet my needs. So.... I'm looking for opinions. Has anyone tried the occidental leather belt liners? The one with the wool pads? I really like the looks of that to help give my belt some backbone and comfort.
> 
> ...


Get your self the best...:thumbup:

http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Tool-Belt-Systems_c3.htm


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

You are not going to find a better left pouch than this.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

chewy said:


> You are not going to find a better left pouch than this.


Holly crap what does thing hang out about a foot from your hip? :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Holly crap what does thing hang out about a foot from your hip? :laughing:


Ive made it gape for the boys. I do have to do a crab walk sometimes but its worth it and I do it out of habit now.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

chewy said:


> Ive made it gape for the boys...


Man that's a dangerous thing to say on this forum. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Man that's a dangerous thing to say on this forum. :laughing: :laughing:


lol... I like gapes but not with a bag anywhere near.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

MF Custom said:


> lol... I like gapes but not with a bag anywhere near.


I need a bag on some...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Iron Dog has a beverage holder for their setup.


 I did a quick search and noted they have a flat bar holder. Swinging hammer hanger will help with those 8' long stilletto handles.
:thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

CO762 said:


> I did a quick search and noted they have a flat bar holder. Swinging hammer hanger will help with those 8' long stilletto handles.
> :thumbsup:


Yeah I'm not sure about that flat bar holder. I could see myself getting impaled when I sguat and it bottoms out on the floor or ground. Or worse it hanging up on something and pulling me of a ladder or roof. If it swiveled and think it would be better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Yeah I'm not sure about that flat bar holder. I could see myself getting impaled when I sguat and it bottoms out on the floor or ground. Or worse it hanging up on something and pulling me of a ladder or roof. If it swiveled and think it would be better.


I don't carry a flat bar in everyday framing:no: only job specific operations like setting windows.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Iron Dog has a beverage holder for their setup.


If I am in an environment that requires me to have water on me all the time like working on some huge project in the Saudi Emirates or something.

http://www.jaedon.co.nz/product.cfm?cid=164&pid=30&page_no=3


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> If I am in an environment that requires me to have water on me all the time like working on some huge project in the Saudi Emirates or something.
> 
> http://www.jaedon.co.nz/product.cfm?cid=164&pid=30&page_no=3


Yes I know what your talkin about


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes I know what your talkin about


Is that OSHA approved?


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Chewy is that a diamondback?


----------

